# Dept ceiling explained



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I know the guys that believe in Keynesian economics struggle with understanding the conservative view on economics. This should make it understandable. 



> Let's say you come home from work and find there has been a sewer backup in your neighborhood. Your home has sewage all the way up to your ceilings. What do you think you should do? Raise the ceilings or pump out the ****?
> 
> Your choice is coming in November. Don't miss the opportunity.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Your quote is 100% correct. Too bad these idiots (they have been in there for years and years and years) can't figure it out. I remember back when I was in grade school....early 80's....and people were talking about the national debt and how it was climbing. So for over 30 years the elected officials in washington have done nothing. All they have done is added to the debt. That is what is scary. They know there is a problem but are not trying to fix it. They would rather argue and point fingers. I wish something would come on the ballot so that nobody can be a "career" politician. Also would love to some how make it a requirement that to be elected you have to have owned a business. Think about it. People who have owned or ran a business know how to make things balance. even if their business went belly up. They know what to do or what not to do.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

I like how we keep hearing how we cant afford to cut spending. Its funny, because not spending money was always cheaper than spending money.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

I couldn't agree with you guys more on this topic. However, while the politicians deserve blame here......so does the public at large. Many are for cutting spending....as long as it isn't a program that directly affects them. Cut "welfare" but not crop subsidies/CRP. Cut education spending....just not at my kids school. Deal with older roads....in another town, not on my street. Cut government jobs.....just not the jobs I depend upon/use. And when it does happen, people scream bloody murder and blame government. I know some people do not have that mentality, but many do.

It is hard for people to understand that long term economic health is more important than short term reward. Long term seems impersonal/abstract, short term cuts seem personal/real. For examples on a personal level...look at credit card debt and foreclosures over the past five years. Now apply that mentality on a national level.

While I make no excuses for politicians, you can imagine the pressures they have due to what society has become. With all that being said, it would be nice if politicians did what is right, as opposed to what is popular.....but those politicians don't stay in office very long.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Your dead on gooseguy, and you just explained perfectly what's happening in Greece right now.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Goose... I agree 100%. That is what is wrong. Politicians....period. That is why you need term limits. People want to be elected for a lifetime. So if they are only allowed X number of years. maybe they will do what is right. Maybe if they are not worried about lining their pockets with $$$ from political "contributions" from interest groups. The right things could be done.

Look at the "feel good" bills that were passed.... Cash for Clunkers, Bailing out the banks (oh wait we have to do it again), The HEALTH CARE BILL.... we just haven't seen how bad this thing will be yet. Since most of the stuff doesn't go into affect until 2014. But we are seeing places stop offering insurance, We are seeing cut in coverages, and we are seeing no decreasing of premiums.... All things that this bill was supposed to help with.

Also the mentality of our nation needs to be re-worked. Just like you said....people will ***** and moan about cutting spending as long as it doesn't effect them. People need to wake up and just look over seas. Those problems/turmoil will be hitting the US. What I mean is the same problems in Greece I could see happening here in the US. It is scary.


----------



## BillThomas (Jun 19, 2012)

Multiple Wars FOR Israel, to the tune of Trillions, All financed (Not paid for) WITH Interest, to the Illegal Federal Reserve.

54% of the total US GDP counting legacy costs to the US Military (See Thomas Jefferson on Standing Armies), in addition to the US Aid we give to Israel, Welfare, to the tune of 1.6 trillion, the most of any nation, and more than all of Africa combined, for a nation the size of NJ, with a mere 6 million people with a budget surplus.

The plan has always been a 1 world currency, the average lifespan of a fiat, debt based currency is 42 years, we are at 41. 
Do the math.

And the landing wont be pretty. 
I predict another war, soon. It tends to take the focus off of the immediate crisis..economic doom.


----------

